# Kizz My ***!!!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

This is to all those robotic Laker fans who wont be on these boards to say crap for a long time. Lot of people told yall the run was over

" Blah, Blah, Blah, Shaq and Kobe!!"

Guess that measures up to squat in a real playoff series. Maybe yall can watch last years series without the clouded judgement since half of yall will be jumping off the bandwagon now!!!!

Welcome to the Texas Two Step!!!

And all yall Kings fans who were only worring about the Lakers this year and forgot the Mavs are as good as yall can get to smoochin too. Dont give me that crap about missing Webber cause all I kept hearing was this team is deep enough without Webber to make light work of the Mavs so yall dont get to use that crying card.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I love it!!!!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

man i swear. The mavs act like they can't do *[No masked curse, please]* unless thier backs are against the wall. it's pissing me off

*[JGKoblenz]*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Think you should have waited to post this after game 7, I like the Mavs alot, but heck, man, if you are wrong, alot of people will be posting for you to eat crow.

-Petey


----------



## gonejay (Jun 11, 2002)

*HOW MANY CHAMPIONSHIPS*

HAS DALLAS WON? lol


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: HOW MANY CHAMPIONSHIPS*



> Originally posted by <b>gonejay</b>!
> HAS DALLAS WON? lol


38 in a row on NBA 2K3


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Think you should have waited to post this after game 7, I like the Mavs alot, but heck, man, if you are wrong, alot of people will be posting for you to eat crow.
> 
> -Petey


Im not worried!












(Dirk you are starting to piss me off!!!!!)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> This is to all those robotic Laker fans who wont be on these boards to say crap for a long time. Lot of people told yall the run was over
> 
> " Blah, Blah, Blah, Shaq and Kobe!!"
> ...



Damn...couldnt have said it better...than anyone....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

This is not aimed 2 true Lakerfans. this for the ones who all of a sudden took off thier Jordan jerseys for Bryant jerseys. This is for the fans that all of a sudden had Elway jerseys in thier closet after his 1st Superbowl win. I had never meet a Bronco fan in my life until then. Where are they now!!!! 

I will always be a devoted Dallas fan:
Cowboys, Mavericks, Rangers, Stars, Sidekicks, Desperodos and whoever the hell else wants to establish a franchise here. I like other teams but I always root for these teams 1st no matter how bad the seasons (1-15) (13-forever). That makes the Victories all the more sweeter.


----------

